# bow vise leveling systems



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm looking into various bow vise/sight leveling systems for an at home bow bench, since I live 100 miles from nearest archery shop. I've seen 3 different systems and was wondering what everyones things about them before purchasing one.
1. Medicine Stone, seems this is the top of line and most expensive, maybe too much for an at home bench.
2. R. S. Bow Vise and Leveling accessories. This seems to be the middle of the road system in cost, around $115. Wondering if anyone has used it and has an opinion on iit.
3. Apple archery Infinity bow vise. I guess this is bottom of the line in cost, and comes with no levels. 

4. I guess real bottom of line is just regular work bench vise and capenters level and use of a plumb door jamb.
Thanks, Eric


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*vise and "stuff"*

Well I only work on a few bows, so I don't see myself spending big $ on a vise.

What I have is a vise like the Apple that I bought off Joebass a member here. And for levels, I have the RS arrow and string bubble levels.

All works fine for me.


----------



## skinny (May 22, 2004)

*cheap and easy*

God gave you 2 eyes use'um this works best for me. I've tried on several different Manf. bows some work some don;t. 1st is your riser straight it would blow your mind to see how many aren't, 2nd wheels enough said, 3rd wheres string in conjuntion with center shot. All these play a facture in tuning with levels, lasers & other tools out there. Use your eyes you can't it's the best tool you own


----------



## schwad (Dec 31, 2005)

I just purchased the Apple type of vise and the RS string and level system. For what I do, (tinkering at home) this was the best system for me.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

HTM has one out. I haven't seen it and don't know how well it works.

http://www.htmbowsights.com/stabilizers.html

It's available at LAS for $232.00


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

emjohnso said:


> I'm looking into various bow vise/sight leveling systems for an at home bow bench, since I live 100 miles from nearest archery shop. I've seen 3 different systems and was wondering what everyones things about them before purchasing one.
> 1. Medicine Stone, seems this is the top of line and most expensive, maybe too much for an at home bench.
> 2. R. S. Bow Vise and Leveling accessories. This seems to be the middle of the road system in cost, around $115. Wondering if anyone has used it and has an opinion on iit.
> 3. Apple archery Infinity bow vise. I guess this is bottom of the line in cost, and comes with no levels.
> ...


 Check out my portable sight leveling jig. Britesitetuner.com Price is 80.00
no need to have a bow vise. sight is leveled off the bow


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

brtesite said:


> Check out my portable sight leveling jig. Britesitetuner.com Price is 80.00
> no need to have a bow vise. sight is leveled off the bow


Yep works just fine.... :thumbs_up


----------



## XMAN (Jul 2, 2003)

Eric
If you're just tinkering with the bow and need the bow to stay in place then the apple vise is fine. BUT, if you are a scope shooter, then the medicine stone is great. (There goes the can of worms opening). Yes, it's expensive but one can do so much on there besides holding in place and setting the scope level.


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

I got my vice from "joebass" here on AT:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=269531


I use a regular 12" level on the string and riser to level it in the vise. It takes a few minutes to get it all level, but its not a big problem.

:cocktail: LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

I have been using the RS bow vise and it's associated levels for several years and it has always worked really well. It may be middle of the road price wise but it works every bit as well as the higher priced ones.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

HV Bowman said:


> I have been using the RS bow vise and it's associated levels for several years and it has always worked really well. It may be middle of the road price wise but it works every bit as well as the higher priced ones.


Same here. It works great.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

*Rs*

RS :thumb:


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

htm bow leveling system. 

the RS is good but if you want something a step higher go with this. 

bit pricey at 200 clams but h.r. bassette makes one similar to it for 125.

http://www.hbarchery.com/

http://www.htmbowsights.com/index.html

why i like these more than the RS is the fact that you use the stabilizer hole as a mount, not having to adjust a clamp everytime to pinch the limb like the RS does. also faster to use if you are going to be doing multiple bows.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Home made*

I work in a metal shop, so things were easy to find and also scrap is cheap. I made my own using pipe and shaft, threaded holes and bolts. Sure its crude.... but I found out how far out of level my rest was with it. I can also 3rd axis tune and it mounts to the riser hole so its good on any bow. I use a torpedo level to get close and then use a bow square for the final adjustment. Works fine for me, and no special trips to town to go somewhere else. With the price of gas its already paid for itself. If anyone else has made their own, how about some pics or ideas?


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

how about you show yours tony?

cmon man, tell jazz to stop taking pics of the girls and take a pic of your vise, hehe.


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

*bow vice...*

Thanks for all the input on the various bow vice and leveling systems out there.
I should beable to find a solution from them. The local bow shop charges $12 for a 3rd axis level of your sight with their leveling jig each time, and since I bought
a new sight, and have been experimenting with various rests, and other accessories, it seemed reasonable to learn and understand the basic stuff myself instead of running down to the shop all the time.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Resize?*

How do you resize a pic so it will fit here. I have never had any luck posting pics. HELP!!! :frusty: I'll try to post a pic of my vise today sometime.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

send it to me via email bud, i'll do it for you.

[email protected]


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

THEMan1976 said:


> How do you resize a pic so it will fit here. I have never had any luck posting pics. HELP!!! :frusty: I'll try to post a pic of my vise today sometime.



Just use www.photobucket.com

It is free


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

Tony,

make sure you have the wife change the picture size before you take the pic. more than likely it is on the biggest one possible. see if cam has a email size and use that, it will be small enough then. I know you are not allowed to work on the expensive toys,lmao.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Smart Alec!!!*

Ok Lee,
I'll try to take some pics. But the prob is I'm the technical one. Oh my goodness. May the lord help us now.  Just kiddin. I'll give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

Front part. Would have threaded it out with the shaft one piece but we lack the tooling for that small of thread.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

The whole shabang!! Like I said, its crude and can be greatly improved, but it does the job for now. Just had to make sure to tack everything very square. Doesn't look pretty, but saved me a hundred or better. Plus trips to town.



Hey Lee,
I can see you laughing!!! ha ha ha


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

thanks for the laugh bud.

ima call sunflower tomorrow and tell them you are stealing pipe and bar stock for personal use!

actually you gave me a idea buddy, drawing it up as i type.

doesn't look bad but what is with all the porosity?????

lmao


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

hey wait a minute....isn't that my 7/16" wrench?


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Cheap wire, bad gas, oily steel, plated bolt*

Hey, let me know what you come up with. A friend of mine actually put this together, my idea would have required more machine work and we lack the time for that.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

yeah mine has a bit of machining, but not much. I got most of the material lying around in my stall from all the experimental stuff dymax has been having another guy and i do. gotta love engineers that have never worked in a shop environment, i've been using a flame wrench quite a bit lately. actually tony if you take a look at the htm vise and mix it with yours you will get a idea.


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Gotta love engineers!!!*

Yes, the htm is nice but busy. I like the things simple. I think a guy could simplify that concept with a little lathe and vert. milling. The main thing is to keep the bow true with plum while 3rd axis tuning, right? So if it were plum and square to start with, a simple drop forward or backward should keep it true left and right but tell you how far your sight has to move. If I have the concept wrong, please correct me. It just seems like simple geometry to me.


----------

